# Nebraska Snow Goose Report



## NEsnowman (Mar 14, 2003)

the geese are moving today big time! I was absent the first couple hours from work this morning to check out the migration.I stayed west of Lincoln and saw only a few flocks going W/NW and the rest were moving north fast.As I got to work they're still moving.

heads up South Dakota!!!!!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Thanks for the report NEsnowman. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## NEsnowman (Mar 14, 2003)

I like this forum, no BS! It has helped me this spring,so this is my way of giving back.I'll let you know more as i see it.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

HOW MANY BIRDS ARE STILL IN NEBRASKA?


----------



## NEsnowman (Mar 14, 2003)

In se nebraska i would say its about over with a few scattered flocks. There are a few more in the basin and outerlying areas but thats changing daily.


----------

